# Pierzin puts it together!



## Pierzin (May 31, 2004)

Here we go. No bullshit. 

I will not be a skinny bastard for the rest of my life!   

I started up after a 4 month layoff two weeks ago and it feels good. 
I have already put on five pounds, which exceeds my record from last fall, when I gained 6 pounds in a month. 

To top it off, I have not even paid attention to my diet. I just down a protein shake, eat whatever whenever, and sleep. I force myself into the gym on workout days by getting up earlier or drinking one of those fucking energy drinks late in the day. (I hate those things.) I know this success is partially beginners luck, so I will have to start my diet journal soon. 

I am on a five day split, and for right now doing shoulders and arms 2x a week, focusing on them, as they are weak, and rotating everything else in.

I tried 3 days in row, culminating today, and I won't repeat that. I burned out bigger than life, and it was a workout that sucked majorly and pissed me off. 
     I am following several peoples advice on this board, keeping things different, eating as much as I can, learning learning.

Here's the basics:
Short term goal: 140 by July 04th.
Currently: 129

Diet: 4000 cals, protein 184+

this weeks workouts:
Day 1: Chest triceps
Day 2: Shoulders, Back + Biceps
Day 3: Hams - Quads, Triceps (3 in a row not to be repeated!!)
Day 4: off
Day 5: Shoulders Biceps + Calves
Day 6: off
Day 7: Chest triceps(and repeat&change as needed)

     My puter network was down and it sucks, as it doesn't always work, so I'll put in what I can when I can.


----------



## Pierzin (May 31, 2004)

*oh yeah, you all are awesome*

did I mention that? 
there's some pps in here that really know their stuff, so thanks. 

theres some orange chicken and mashed potatoes calling me now, so later!

Peace- Pierzin


----------



## Pierzin (Jun 1, 2004)

*Reflecting*

gawd, I can't wait!

I have made so many excuses why I can't do this. I can't do it now because... I can't do it now because... I can't make it in to workout now because... blah blah blah... It really pisses me off!

I'm in great place in my life where everything is going pretty well. Last year really sucked, so some of those excuses were real, but forget about it for right now.

I decided this week is going to be a max week, after kind of taking it easy and getting back into the groove of things. Damn! I was pleasantly surprized that I did not have to take too many steps back, as far as performance goes.
     That tells me to push the envelope further. Some areas, like my shoulders, got really weak, and my legs are weak, and I can't bench as much as I have in the past. Damn!!!!   (But my back is in the same exact place as before; go figure!!!)
     To many of you, I am really small. My record weight was once 140, which is why it is so important to me to get there. 

The goal for this weeks maxes is to make them next weeks regular sets.
Tomorrow is Shoulders, biceps & calves.

Psych!!!
peace-p


----------



## Pierzin (Jun 5, 2004)

Dang
I got sick the other day and missed a workout!  that really sucked. Then my stupid internet network went down, and we dont know when it will be working again.

In any case, I am focusing on shoulders and arms this month, as I think those are weak points for me, and trying to get in the gym 4-5 times a week. 

Looking to max out this week, make those my regular reps now that I am back in the groove so to speak. Diet needs to be taken up a notch. 
later -P


----------



## Pierzin (Jun 5, 2004)

oh yeah, before I forget,

My bench really sucks, but it was at 115. Yeah, and my weight is 129, yeah that sucks. This weeks goal is 130 for my weight. We'll see if I make it there.

For leg press, how much would be good for a scrawny guy? Currently thats at 140.  More stats later. -

Peace - P


----------



## Pierzin (Jun 12, 2004)

*Burnout*

Well,
Since last week, I haven't been in the gym! arrrg! I lost sight of the goal.
As far as I know, my weight has remained the same. I don't know. I'll find out. 
     Decided there's too much to do in the afternoon to spend it in a gym, so on workout days when I also I have to work, I'm going to workout in the early early morning.


----------



## Pierzin (Jun 12, 2004)

Because I was a slacker,
I'll have to re-evaluate my goals. Making the original short term of 140 by months end would really be something now, given my track record of hard gains. 
     I made homemade protein bars today, and decided my diet didnt have enough apples & other good stuff in it. Cut back protein shakes to one 32 ounce shake per day, and switched to a mostly water mix, as the milk was finally catching up to me and playing havoc on my stomach.
     Gonna have a box of cereal at work too, as I havent eaten much of abreakfast all week. - I know, I'm bad.


----------

